# D'Antoni's Man Crush On Duhon Is Over



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Mike D'Antoni's man crush on Chris Duhon is over.
> 
> In the summer of 2008, D'Antoni convinced Donnie Walsh that Duhon was the bridge to 2010 -- the point guard who would bring a winning attitude to a losing culture. Duhon possessed a high basketball IQ, leadership, defense and intangibles Stephon Marbury did not bring.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knic...scrutiny_z1JG05qln67Vf28raWKDML#ixzz0WMVcETFR

Where all the Duhon stans now? He is horrid!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni's Mad Crush On Duhon Is Over*

To be fair, everyone is playing horrible....cant be easy to be the point guard of a team with the average IQ of a watermelon.

That said, he's been horrible, no way around it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: D'Antoni's Mad Crush On Duhon Is Over*

He averaged 8 assists for my 2K10 Association team for about 6 years straight...never once hit double digit scoring...but you know...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: D'Antoni's Mad Crush On Duhon Is Over*

Duhon is a nice player, but ideally a backup PG. Can't shoot, doesn't do anything on an elite level... 

Regardless, I wouldn't blame him for the mess that is the Knicks.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: D'Antoni's Mad Crush On Duhon Is Over*

i've always looked at him as an experiment. hence the two year contract.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: D'Antoni's Mad Crush On Duhon Is Over*



Dornado said:


> Duhon is a nice player, but ideally a backup PG. Can't shoot, doesn't do anything on an elite level...
> 
> Regardless, I wouldn't blame him for the mess that is the Knicks.


Under 30% fg precentage is funny bad though


----------

